# Empress of Australia



## Andy

Empress of Australia


----------



## gadgee

This was I believe a troopship in the early 1950's because my parents and I sailed on an Empress of Australia from UK to Egypt just before the Suez Crisis. I was about 5 years old!


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

The Empress of Australia you were on just before the Suez crisis could have been the old De Grasse she was in service from 1953, she had just one large funnel.Tom


----------



## gadgee

Thanks Tom very interesting

http://www.thegreatoceanliners.com/degrasse1.html


----------



## cavey

Tom(Tucker)Kirby said:


> The Empress of Australia you were on just before the Suez crisis could have been the old De Grasse she was in service from 1953, she had just one large funnel.Tom


Hi Tom I think the ship in question was the troop ship "Empress of Australia" wich was in service untill 1952. She had three stacks. The De Grasse (renamed Empress of Australia) was bought to replace the Empress of Canada which went on fire in 1953. Bought to replace her for the Liverpool Montreal trade.


----------

